# Reds acting right



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Why part of the region is this report from?


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Nice- Texas school in session- luv it!


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

Jred said:


> Why part of the region is this report from?


Rockport Area


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Anderson Guide Service said:


> Rockport Area


Redfish are acting like they have been run over too much in the Seadrift area. Look over his right shoulder in the background. This used to be a great area to fish until all the eediots moved in. Dudes running 24’ bay boats into foot deep back lakes then shut down and chop bottom for an hour until they burn up the water pump and have to call an airboat to pull them to the ramp. It’s stupid. 
The reds I saw and have seen since last summer are scared of their own shadow and stay about 100 feet out.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

And with tournament season kicking off, it's just going to get worse.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

I just want to go fishing on the coast. Hopefully soon, but in the meantime I'll guess I look for the bass fishes locally.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Well I got at least one good weekend before the eediots moved in this weekend, tailing pods as far as the eye could see this weekend and double digits were landed on the new deck.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

POCtied, did you upgrade boats?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

As if our reds weren't spooky enough already, some of your Texas style tower boats are starting to show up on the Tampa flats.

After this past weekend I'm thinking we need to build a wall on more than just your southern borders...


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

crboggs said:


> As if our reds weren't spooky enough already, some of your Texas style tower boats are starting to show up on the Tampa flats.
> 
> After this past weekend I'm thinking we need to build a wall on more than just your southern borders...


I fished tower boats in Charlotte Harbor beginning in 2002 I think. They were rough riding ugly ass glass flat bottom barge tunnels that went maybe 25 wide open with a brisk tail wind. When I lived on Treasure Island in the 90's there were lots of top drive boats. Used to fish for poon and cobia out of one. Tampa/ St Pete was a Zoo then. Cannot imagine how it is now. Its not that bad here yet. Its not as good as it was 8-10 years ago and in another 10, I suspect it will be like Florida was in 2008. Today is your good old days lads.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah...we've always had the tarpon / cobia towers here in the deeper water. But now the distinctly Texas style boats are showing up. Had words with a kid running a yellow Dargel yesterday after he watched us pole into a small back bay on the low tide before creeping up on his trolling motor and power poling down directly in the mouth to throw chummers against the corner we were trying to snipe reds from. I had no choice but to idle past them on the way out. His customers wouldn't make eye contact with us but he made the mistake of asking if we'd had any luck...The interaction ended with me tabbing down, jacking up, and grabbing the throttle in about 10 inches of water.

And don't even get me started on the crew from A Fishing Story TV who were burning flats and generally acting like asses last Fall in that tower skiff...


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Well, it's good to see Dargel owners are the same all over.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Well, it's good to see Dargel owners are the same all over.


Funny- a friend has a dargel and he runs it like its a blazer bay. Pretty much sticks to the channels. A Gentleman around other anglers. Rare these days.. And, he manages to catch fish.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

crboggs said:


> Yeah...we've always had the tarpon / cobia towers here in the deeper water. But now the distinctly Texas style boats are showing up. Had words with a kid running a yellow Dargel yesterday after he watched us pole into a small back bay on the low tide before creeping up on his trolling motor and power poling down directly in the mouth to throw chummers against the corner we were trying to snipe reds from. I had no choice but to idle past them on the way out. His customers wouldn't make eye contact with us but he made the mistake of asking if we'd had any luck...The interaction ended with me tabbing down, jacking up, and grabbing the throttle in about 10 inches of water.
> 
> And don't even get me started on the crew from A Fishing Story TV who were burning flats and generally acting like asses last Fall in that tower skiff...


Yep. Thats how I remember Florida. Richards Galore. Sucks. Hope ya'll found some.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Here the old school guys that Wade-fish exclusively complain about skiffs cutting off their wades. Just too many people.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

EdK13 said:


> Hope ya'll found some.


Yeah...four nice reds rolled through on the rising tide just like I had expected...but then the guy effectively slammed the door on us. We'd spent over an hour moving up on that tide bit by bit to get access to the area before the fish started moving through. It was one of those days when I stepped off the skiff more pissed off than I started...not a good feeling...

Next time I may stake the skiff as a buffer, walk in on foot, and wade it until things get knee deep.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

crboggs said:


> Yeah...four nice reds rolled through on the rising tide just like I had expected...but then the guy effectively slammed the door on us. We'd spent over an hour moving up on that tide bit by bit to get access to the area before the fish started moving through. It was one of those days when I stepped off the skiff more pissed off than I started...not a good feeling...
> 
> Next time I may stake the skiff as a buffer, walk in on foot, and wade it until things get knee deep.


Hope you get em!..


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

Well, I hope things get better with pressure but we all know it won't. I have changed mind mind set from getting mad to trying to educate. There are just too many people out there that might piss us off but don't know any better. I am a member of an organization trying to promote this. It is a Texas thing but might apply to other areas. http://flatsworthy.com/


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

Here are some pics of what we did today. Closing up a pass made by airboats running dry ground. Notice the airboats helping close it. Sometimes they make me mad also, but when we all get together to help fix issues it teaches everyone.


----------

